# confussed



## williasms (Dec 11, 2005)

hi all,
im on the pill and superfact injections. Due to finish pill on sat and go for baseline scan on wed 27th. Am i supposed to have a bleed before my baseline scan? or will the suprefact just stop everything


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Williasms,

I had to bleed before my baseline scan. Being on the pill will cause that bleed.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Heya hun

Goodluck with ur cycle i hope it all works out for u,I had a bleed approx 4-5days after stopping the pill,i had an 5day overlap with pill and suprecur so i presume thats what u are doing to? It doesnt matter weather u have bleed or not as long as u let clinic know if u havent had one,Iam sure you willhave a bleed thou eiher before scan or during scan.GOODLUCK

Love kelly


----------

